# Why is Australian Internet so bad.



## Myer (Jul 3, 2011)

Today i took my speed test and got this...







tbh im didnt steal this photo and i dont know why is came up with 99% so i was suprised to.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, at least YOUR internet reached up to 2 1/2 MB/sec download speed....my internet can't even reach 1 MB/sec...Just be damned glad that your downloads aren't AS SLOW as mine.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 3, 2011)

Funny. I get 7mb/s on a good day.


----------



## Myer (Jul 3, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Funny. I get 7mb/s on a good day.



whos your isp?


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, I'd usually get between 6 and 8Mbps. I'm torrenting atm so I'm not gonna run a test


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 4, 2011)

Do I win?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

Yo guys, speedtest.net measures in Megabits not Megabytes. 2.48Mb per second is more like 248KB per second.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Australian Internet, lol. Internet IS the Internet, there aren't any different "kinds" of it. Your transfer speeds are negotiable with your ISP and you get what you pay for.

I've got a little over 10Mb/s DL and 2Mb/s UL and I pay around $12 for it monthly.


----------



## Midna (Jul 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Australian Internet, lol. Internet IS the Internet, there aren't any different "kinds" of it. Your transfer speeds are negotiable with your ISP and you get what you pay for.
> 
> I've got a little over 10Mb/s DL and 2Mb/s UL and I pay around $12 for it monthly.


>implying that 99+% of Australia gets slow internet because they don't pay for fast internet


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1369877948.png

This is bullshit. I pay (well, my mum) $100 a month for 25gb, + foxtel and phone line, with promises of a 30Mb/s speed.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Paulieo (Jul 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Australian Internet, lol. Internet IS the Internet, there aren't any different "kinds" of it. Your transfer speeds are negotiable with your ISP and you get what you pay for.
> 
> I've got a little over 10Mb/s DL and 2Mb/s UL and I pay around $12 for it monthly.



Damn I pay $100 a month for 40gb each on peak and off peak and get about 8Mb/s DL and around 1Mb/s UL. They charge so much for so little here.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2011)

European broadband is cheap as hell, US & Australia are lagging behind, i know my father pays way too much for our internet (maxes out at 250gb)


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

Fuck me.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

What's a good ISP in Australia?


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 4, 2011)

NBN  (fibre)

http://www.ozspeedtest.com/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Errata on my end, I guess my brain went on a trip with a time machine yesterday - the U.S Dollar no longer costs 3+ Zlotys, D'uh! I'm actually paying $22, which from what I noticed here is *STILL* a steal.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 4, 2011)

This is why I don't fileshare or torrent.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Not bad.


----------



## Fluto (Jul 4, 2011)

Im with Iprimus




When im using a good server i get 800 KB/s
And on average i got 450 KB/s


----------



## hobo33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Decent I guess.


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 4, 2011)

There is no way anyone in australia has more then 4mb download speed....unless they are very rich

after nbn fibre rollout yeah .....

REAL TEST http://www.ozspeedtest.com/


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, you're not the only ones who have it bad. I'm in Serbia and I get 4Mbps on a good day. (And I'm paying ~30€ per month for this)


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 4, 2011)

It'll be alright in a few years when they finish work on the NBN, providing they don't can it by then. At the moment though Australia does have third world internet speeds. Of course it all depends on what plan you're on, but in some places the faster plans aren't an option. Even then the faster plans have a ridiculously small download cap and still cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 4, 2011)

SingTel's Internet coverage in Singapore is f**king shit.

Always behind the others and also more expensive.

I'm using SingTel. Can't wait for the contract to end.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 4, 2011)

Go to korea or japan for fast internet,it is seriously raging fast internets there.(Thats one reason people why people from Japan ot Korea are hardcore at MMORPGs)


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 4, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> There is no way anyone in australia has more then 4mb download speed....unless they are very rich
> 
> after nbn fibre rollout yeah .....
> 
> REAL TEST http://www.ozspeedtest.com/


4mb+ download speed in Australia is fairly common. Australia is not a third world country - Australia is pretty rich. Cable/ADSL2+ internet is relatively cheap here too.

Don't know what rock you've been living under.


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 4, 2011)

i clearly said *more* then 4mb...give me an example of household with 4mb+ download speed...

Tpg had its work done on adsl2+ and still the best they have is 4mb($80)....its just poop without fibre...and to top it static IP

lol at the kiddy insult


----------



## Fluto (Jul 4, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> i clearly said *more* then 4mb...give me an example of household with 4mb+ download speed...
> 
> Tpg had its work done on adsl2+ and still the best they have is 4mb($80)....its just poop without fibre...and to top it static IP
> 
> ...


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Jul 4, 2011)

20mb here - optus/500gb/70 a month ~


----------



## Fluto (Jul 4, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> i clearly said *more* then 4mb...give me an example of household with 4mb+ download speed...
> 
> Tpg had its work done on adsl2+ and still the best they have is 4mb($80)....its just poop without fibre...and to top it static IP
> 
> ...



See ... also TPG had a 500 GB, for $70, and 5mb/s plan. $50 for internet $20 for phone line


----------



## Fluto (Jul 4, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> There is no way anyone in australia has more then 4mb download speed....unless they are very rich
> 
> after nbn fibre rollout yeah .....
> 
> REAL TEST http://www.ozspeedtest.com/



real test :


Spoiler












Look at peak



soz for double post


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 4, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> I have max 800 KB/s, with 300 GB with no offpeak or onpeak (So i can use it anytime), for $50, what are you on about.
> ~Iprimus~​
> i said 4mb = $80......
> 
> ...



http://www.ozspeedtest.com/

post the result please


----------



## Fluto (Jul 4, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh as in somewhere around 7-8 mb/s max
i used a different unit of measurement

real test :


Spoiler












Look at peak


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess I'm the loser her with just (Read my sig please) speeds


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 4, 2011)

Spoiler











the best i get is at 2mb and only with itunes

http://www.tpg.com.au/products_services/ad...icing/adsl2plus

my plan last one on the list ADSL2+ Premium 250GB

forgot to add upload is 700kb


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 4, 2011)

Myer said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigpond.

200GB cap.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 4, 2011)

atleast you get that ,i  pay for 1 mbs internet speed and i hardy get that speed, i get like 25 kbs through out the whole day except at night like 10 pm  and  only torrent downloads gives  me 1 mbs


----------



## LocoRoco (Jul 4, 2011)

Lets hope nbn really delivers(2015-2020)...they said 96%(or 93%) of australia should have at least more then 5MB download 

100mbps internetz so 10-15mb for the very lucky ones which should improve over time


----------



## Saken (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow you guys fail.
Speed tests measure in bits not bytes.
So if you're getting 2Mbps on the speed test or 4Mbps it's actually 2 megaBITS per second and 4 megaBITS per second.
In bytes, it's 250kiloBYTES per second and 500kiloBYTES per second, respecitvely.

And if your ISP says they promise you 30Mbps speed, they mean 30 megabits per second which is usually a lie anyway, and use that to sell ignorant customers.
My friend went with Optus who promised 30Mbps, and he was getting around 500KBps max.

Note: 
KBps - KiloBytes per second
Mbps - Megabits per second

In conclusion, ISPs are very clever.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 4, 2011)

1TB per month bitches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fusion plan from Optus


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn you SingTel





Some days it went 4 Mb/s.


----------



## Arp1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Do I win?








No.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 4, 2011)

99% faster? wow i say.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

my speed is worse


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 4, 2011)

this is where i'm spending my vacations(and maybe live in because my parents think it's a beautiful place, it takes me 3 hours to download 1gb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it has improved since the last test it can become up to 2/3 mb now i can't retest since i'm torrenting and direct downloading


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Not too bad... get ~1.1mb/s on a good day...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 4, 2011)

Usually get about 18-19.  I'm always surprised when people say Australian internet is rubbish.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 4, 2011)

why should we not test while torrenting? because i am atm


----------



## Lokao0 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brazilian internet is slower, even more slow than Australia or whatever internet.
I'm not gonna test my internet now because I'm "torrenting", but be sure that brazilian internet is *slow as hell*.



			
				TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> why should we not test while torrenting? because i am atm


Uh... Probably because you're downloading something and the test won't be 1% accurate when you're doing so...?
(I think)

EDIT:
I finished my torrent's download, so I did the test. Here it is:




Again, slow as hell.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 4, 2011)

Lokao0 said:
			
		

> Brazilian internet is slower, even more slow than Australia or whatever internet.
> I'm not gonna test my internet now because I'm "torrenting", but be sure that brazilian internet is *slow as hell*.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah slow as hell
when i get lucky my internet gets between 1 and 3 mb when it's normal it's less than 1 mb 0.0


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 4, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Do I win?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(chao1212 @ Jul 3 2011, 08:04 PM)
> ...




I'm guessing anything below 99% has no Internet access?


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2011)

I hadn't taken my Speedtest in a while but I got decent results this time around (My ping is a bit lower)




I don't understand how the grading works... The A+ is being handed out like candy


----------



## Fat D (Jul 4, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> I don't understand how the grading works... The A+ is being handed out like candy


Apparently, it is because it does not. World's average appears to be 8 Mbit according to the data, yet in a high-tech country, a connection speed below 2 Mbit is put into the top percentile.


----------



## Ravager90 (Jul 4, 2011)

sorry guys


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2011)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat 13 ms ping is hawt with that connection


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 4, 2011)

It seems Australia is on the same bad internet as Italy:






This is a 20Mbps connection here in Italy (Libero 20Mega), so we have slow internet and we also get ripped off with the "fast connections". -_-


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 5, 2011)

Speed has limits in value. I'm a Teksavvy customer, what that means, is my 1.5 speed is useful. I can get files off of newsgroups at speed of more or less 740k constant but the best detail is I can download 300 gigs of data every friggin month too.

If your service offers some POS service limited to 30 gigs like is the norm in Canada for people like craptastic Bell Canada, then getting twice my speed means precisely nothing to me. The speed is worthless on a worthless service.

I pay 30 bucks a month, and frankly if you are not getting 300 gigs of data movement each month, you are not getting value.

Might take me a few more minutes to download my file, but, I can download 100s of movies every month (well that is assuming there were 100s of movies to get every month). Thing is, I have absolutely no worries about exceeding my bandwidth limits. It's nearly impossible to need more than 200 unless you are a hard core downloader.

30 gigs though, isn't even enough for legal uses let alone otherwise.


----------

